# The Rigs (how you haul 'em)



## FABMAN

How do you hall. Show them!


----------



## FABMAN

6 at once


----------



## JWMullins79

Ain't gotta pic, but can haul 3 on the trailer, and one in the back of the truck if I take the tool box out.


----------



## phreebsd

My flatbed trailer is only big enough to carry 2 brutes side by side. 
I need it longer so I can carry 2, one behind the other, and have a third one sideways.


----------



## 650Brute

Back of the dodge. I have custom dents under the back glass to prove it!!


----------



## phreebsd

hah. This is why i want a truck!! so i can put the brute in the bed. 
I also want to deck it out and use it as a mudder too!


----------



## FABMAN

650Brute said:


> Back of the dodge. I have custom dents under the back glass to prove it!!


 yeah my buddy bout went throw the back of his cab!!at:


----------



## pondhopper1




----------



## Bootlegger

I'll try to find a pic...nothing special....just a 2004 Ford F-150 4x4 ext.cab and i have a 6x10 trailer I use alot as well. If I am going along wayt to the races i put it int eh bed of the truck or borrow Lansfords Kawasaki's Truck & Box trailer..


----------



## Polaris425

The F-150's were mine, 93, then a 97, both gone now, the ranger is what I have now.


----------



## TorkMonster

Back of the truck, and sometimes use a trailer for the popo when the ole lady goes.


----------



## cigaro

Here ya go..... The Brute in it's former life as a mudder........


----------



## Polaris425

STOGI said:


> Here ya go..... The Brute in it's former life as a mudder........



Mine use to look like that too :crying:


----------



## cigaro

Polaris425 said:


> Mine use to look like that too :crying:



It's ok Jon.... we still have the pics, vids, memories and most of all THE PARTS RECEIPTS AND REPAIR BILLS...:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425

haha! yep.


----------



## bruteforcerider13

we can fit 2 quads in the back of a 8ft bed truck and 5 on the 16ft can trailer

but we are going to mud nats this year and we are takin a dodge mega cab with the 8ft bed conversin, cummins hooked to a 28ft goose neck box trailer


----------



## Yesterday

mine rides in the back of my truck for now, til i get my trailer finished. i hate haulin it in the back of the truck cuz it wants to rub the glass and i cant close the tailgate cuz it's hangin over it and i'm all paranoid that its gonna go for a ride without me down the interstate


----------



## bruteforcerider13

stand the brute on its end then you can put another brute behind it and the tailgate just closes


----------



## Polaris425

bruteforcerider13 said:


> stand the brute on its end then you can put another brute behind it and the tailgate just closes


thats a very very very bad idea, to do to a brute............. the front cylinders will be dry when you get where your going, and your going to ruin the motor.


----------



## bruteforcerider13

o yeah their v twins, sorry still used to the hondas


----------



## sandman7655

30 ft gooseneck behind 2500hd.


----------



## Polaris425

sandman7655 said:


> 30 ft gooseneck behind 2500hd.


:rockn: nice


----------



## AUbruterider

I dont have a pic of the bikes on the trailer but here's my truck I do the pullin with:


----------



## Polaris425

Now THAT is a truck... I like... If you ever feel the need to just, give it to someone and buy you a new one, I got dibs...


----------



## AUbruterider

Polaris425 said:


> Now THAT is a truck... I like... If you ever feel the need to just, give it to someone and buy you a new one, I got dibs...


haha!! I heard that! I'll remember that!


----------



## coot23

if you would have caught him about 2 years ago he went through trucks like that like under drawers! haha


----------



## AUbruterider

haha!! yea he could have gotten it pretty quick back then!


----------



## coot23

I'll look through the pics from paradise and see if i can find ours loaded up ready to go


----------



## Mall Crawler

Well I thought I had posted in here already but I guess not. Here are mine I use to pull a 6x12 trailer:

Most of the time I use this









And I use this if there is more than 2 of us going


----------



## AUbruterider

cant beat a yota!! I got one myself - an 88. I'll post some pics of it. Its my huntin truck but I love that thing. Drive it all the time.


----------



## Mall Crawler

You don't have to tell me you are looking at #'s 8 and 9.


----------



## josh13

Here is how I get mine from here to there


----------



## lilbigtonka

here is what pulls the brute


----------



## AUbruterider

good lookin truck!!


----------



## jaxamillion04

*THE HEAVY CHEVY*

Dont have a pic with the brute in it yet. Ill get one but heres my baby!!!!


----------



## policebrute750

here is the way i haul mine. its the only way to go


----------



## BF650SRA

*Before and After*


----------



## FABMAN

the rims on the traler are off an 80's camaro right?


----------



## Yesterday

policebrute750 said:


> here is the way i haul mine. its the only way to go


****! share the wealth!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah. ya'll suck. I'm fixin to ban everyone that has a better truck than me.  and you should all konw, I drive a 94 ranger 2wd reg cab xt. 

j/k... I'm not banning anyone. I just want a new truck. Real Bad.


----------



## BuckMark

WOW,has everybody hit the lottery on here!!!!Nice rigs , i realy like that Heavy Chevy!!!


----------



## harmonsbrute

2008 dodge mega cab 1500 hemi wat hauls my brute


----------



## KMKjr

Well, you made one good decision anyway....lol


----------



## boogieandbride

I will post picks of my set up next week when I get back from the Nats. When I leave out Tuesday night I will take pics to show my set up!!


----------



## policebrute750

this is not my truck but it sure is funny


----------



## FABMAN

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah. ya'll suck. I'm fixin to ban everyone that has a better truck than me.  and you should all konw, I drive a 94 ranger 2wd reg cab xt.
> 
> j/k... I'm not banning anyone. I just want a new truck. Real Bad.


HAHAHA you cant kick me out you should feel sorry for me.

Before Foam-in-the-can


















After










Its a 83 2.0L POS Ranger.:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

but the stickers make it freakin sweet


----------



## IBBruin

98 Ram 2500 4WD powered by Cummins, ext cab, lwb with a teeny tiny MIMB sticker across the back glass.


----------



## FABMAN

BigP said:


> but the stickers make it freakin sweet


Yah my lil bro put them on. He also put duct-tape racing strips on too.


----------



## phreebsd

hey that there is the finest tape you can buy! Gorilla Tape!


----------



## FABMAN

you seen the logo in the pic. lol
he thought he was fing with me when he did that. I really dint care


----------



## phreebsd

I buy Gorilla tape too. it's the best duct tape ever made. that glue is some sticky strong stuff!


----------



## walker

06 dodge cummins and a 250 dollar trailer


----------



## rebelbowtie

and one with the eiger


----------



## Jcarp4483

Trailor after wreck before i got a hold of it








Trailor when i got done with it
















My Babies
















I drew this on PAINT before i started on the trailor. Think i stayed on plan pretty well


----------



## Yesterday

i like it! i need to get my trailer back in shape.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I need to get one. Brute will not fit in my Suburban.. In the market for one...


----------



## sandman7655

we got a poker run this weekend.i will post pics when i get loaded tomorrow.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Well, this is my set up, I really need a bigger trailer.


----------



## phreebsd

Jcarp4483 said:


> Trailor when i got done with it



you did a good job man. i'd be proud of that trailer!


----------



## lilbigtonka

just got a bath


----------



## Polaris425

you suck. lol


----------



## phreebsd

yep. I'll second that motion.


----------



## muddnfool

walker said:


> 06 dodge cummins and a 250 dollar trailer


hey thats river run i go there alot its been pretty flooded lately


----------



## walker

yea muddin fool thats some of my favorite place to ride ... all the good riding has been under water for a while , if it will ever stop raining will be some good riding


----------



## muddnfool

yeah april showers y dont u snorkel your bike


----------



## walker

well i was almost done with my mimb snorkle and got a new job been busy as all get out but will be done by next weekend...............


----------



## muddnfool

yeah im tryin to go next weekend but i forgot i have a race


----------



## walker

what you be racin ?????????


----------



## muddnfool

i race go karts


----------



## aandryiii




----------



## mudboots

this pulls my 10' or my 16' trailer


----------



## TX4PLAY

Nice trucks! 
Here's my tow rig 1997 Z-71 156k miles and still running like a champ!










Excuse all the bug carnage She rarely gets a bath and they're terrible right now!











Loaded up and ready to roll out!


----------



## FABMAN

sorry for the bad pic had to scan it.


----------



## Polaris425

is that really your truck? If so I highly expect you to make it to our ride in september, in that truck, so that I can drive it around.  :rockn:

since we're showin those rigs too, these are some of the ones I've driven:



















Was pretty much brand new, only had 35,000 on it....

Once I switched companies:


----------



## FABMAN

No I wish he would let me drive it. its not street-able. Hes got a crap load of trucks like that.


----------



## Polaris425

oh :worried:


----------



## rsb5772

We pack 'em any way we can!

Trip to the track-










Trip to the deer lease in the summer - all that for two uf us!


----------



## jctgumby

Nothing fancy...Pretty simple...
My Brute costs more than the truck!!!


----------



## Polaris425

jctgumby said:


> My Brute costs more than the truck!!!


That makes 2 of us then... :rockn:


----------



## Dalton

my rig! who says lowered trucks are useless










and here it is as its sitting, back down on SS 20s, an inch higher in the rear. bedcover off for warranty work, and ready to be dropped some more!.... no, i wasnt stuck. just parked doing some shooting off a levee


----------



## Polaris425

sharp lookin bowtie!


----------



## Dalton

thank you


----------



## bruiser quad

Here are my toys, 2004 Dakota quad cab with 33's:rockn:


----------



## supermanjrp

here is my tow rig. usally pulling a 14 or 18 footer depending on how many bikes we take.


----------



## harmonsbrute

nice power joke lol. we have a 2008 f350.. nice truck rather have a cummins tho..


----------



## moto92

04 F150 on 33s


----------



## 08GreenBrute

some good looking tow rigs, mine is just a stock tahoe


----------



## 850PoPo

Polaris425 said:


> is that really your truck? If so I highly expect you to make it to our ride in september, in that truck, so that I can drive it around.  :rockn:
> 
> since we're showin those rigs too, these are some of the ones I've driven:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was pretty much brand new, only had 35,000 on it....
> 
> Once I switched companies:



That's Boyd there know them very well 10 years with them quit in October when things slowed down and they asked for drivers to take couple months off driving a grain truck now.


----------



## IBBruin

supermanjrp said:


> here is my tow rig. usally pulling a 14 or 18 footer depending on how many bikes we take.


I drive an 08 F250 for a company truck. Power Joke is right as far as I'm concerned. I wish Ford had this "cleaning exhaust filter" POS back.


----------



## walker

my work truck is an 09 dodge w/the 6.7 liter cummins.. it is a piece also that exhaust filter is a pain ...


----------



## IBBruin

It must have something to do with the recent sulfur requirement on 07's and up. I get the cleaning exhaust filter notification on my dash and it looks like I'm fogging for mosquitoes out of the exhaust.


----------



## supermanjrp

lol. thats y i didnt by a newer diesel cause of the dpf on all of them screwed even the cummins. I love my powerstroke now that i got my sct programmer on it.


----------



## Polaris425

850PoPo said:


> That's Boyd there know them very well 10 years with them quit in October when things slowed down and they asked for drivers to take couple months off driving a grain truck now.


Cool. I drove for them in 04/05 I wonder if we ever crossed paths.


----------



## 850PoPo

I'm sure we probally did I was in Birmingham terminal weekly with a trainee talking to ole James Ranson or Betty Nix.
I'll try to get a pic if my self to see if you remember ever seeing me


----------



## 850PoPo

Here still having trouble posting from iPhone
s532.photobucket.com/albums/ee327/mattdtrue4/1242140659.jpg


----------



## Polaris425

nah you dont really look familure off hand but...


----------



## Offroadin89

i couldnt find any pics of haulin the wheelers but heres my truck


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice looking truck

is that what cummins or gas motor?


----------



## Polaris425

*I'm just posting this again so ya'll dont get too Cocky thinking you have a big badass tow rig. B/C you cant touch old blue:*











:bigok: :bigok: :bigok:​


----------



## NMKawierider

Polaris425 said:


> *I'm just posting this again so ya'll dont get too Cocky thinking you have a big badass tow rig. B/C you cant touch old blue:*


We know Polaris425...old blue... so here's my old gas-hog-V10 tow dog.


----------



## Polaris425

nmkawierider said:


> We know Polaris425...old blue...
> View attachment 1706




haha... I need a new truck. Not brand new new, just new to me new. I'm working on it. lol


----------



## FABMAN

My old pickup with 225,000 on her!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

clean truck, them chevy 350 and 305's ran for a long while.


----------



## yiluss

Here is how we haul them, my dad´s red brute, my brother´s red foreman and my blue brute


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

I got a 1999 Dodge Ram 1500 5.9L (360) with 168,XXX miles on her still going strong with a 14 foot custom trailer with three wheelers on her . will get a picture up soon .


----------



## Offroadin89

mine is a cummins diesel. its a 12v. its a completely mechanical motor. no computer.. I love that truck. ill drive it til the wheels fall of, then fix them and keep drivin it. i have 260,000 miles now and shes still runnin strong. heres another pic cuz im bored lol


----------



## Offroadin89

oh ya, that dent in my drivers side door is from a brute! its all fixed now.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i love the truck Ive been looking a Cummings for awhile


----------



## Polaris425

sharp lookin dodge!! :rockn:


----------



## Offroadin89

thanks, its come a long way! I have new rims for it to! Black and silver XD spy's. I cant wait to get them on. I just dont have money for tires right now haha
here they are


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I like those wheels.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah thats gonna look good on there.


----------



## Offroadin89

thanks, i cant wait to get tires!!!


----------



## CorrosionX

03 NNBS CC Dually with the 496 and the Alison.


----------



## 650Brute

Nothin Special here. My Brute and my Brothers Outty', my Dodge and a ******* tilt trailer:rockn:


----------



## Roboquad

Bruit 650 lifted with outlaws and X-tra seat in back of a toyota pre runner. gotta back in or break the window. tires go to the edge of the tailgate.Back tires sit up on top of the wheel wells. Funny Looking but effective. Ill look for a pic.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

muddnfool said:


> hey thats river run i go there alot its been pretty flooded lately



We practically live out there!! As long as my work allows, we are out there....


----------



## derk

Pics before CAW last year. Just had the SRA then. Truck is a 99 F250 PSD 4x4 with a few goodies.


----------



## gpinjason

here's my truck haulin one of my toys... and my buddy's Grizzly in the back... for some reason I don't have any pictures of my truck loaded down with 4 wheelers.... I'll have to get one...


----------



## gpinjason

Found 1 picture from when my Brute was brand new before any mods, and before repainting the Kodiak and putting on the Executioners...


----------



## gpinjason

Last one until I get a new picture which will probly be never...


----------



## blacksmoke08

First post... My truck and wheer!!!!


----------



## derk

Wow, nice rig blacksmoke. How's the 6.4 holding up? I"ve heard a little bit of everything about them and am just curious.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Da#n Nice rigs Blacksmoke and welcome to MIMB. 

Gpnjason thats a nice TJ, I know their not tow vehicles but here a some pics of a couple of Jeeps I've had. The first one is an 03' TJ Straight 6, auto, I put on the Skyjacker 4", and added 33" Goodyear MTR's, black rockcrawlers, swaybar disco's, Warn m8000, Hi lift jack, warrior rocker panels and rear quarters, Hella fogs and a Warn rear bumper/tire carrier. The 2nd one is an 86' CJ7 Laredo Straight 6, 5 spd, all original except 4" Skyjacker, Swaybar disco's, HD Shackles, poly bushings, rhino lined tub, 33" BFG, and bumpers.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice looking rides


----------



## blacksmoke08

Thanks guys... I love my 6.4 its got just under 600 rwhp and gets 19 MPGS!!! With 8" lift and 38" tires..


----------



## Guarino113

gotta love a diesel


----------



## walker

yea luv's me some diesel power..... cant wait till ford comes out with there 2011 scorpion diesel suppose to be bad arse


----------



## Guarino113

yeah. i had an 03 dually with a bully dog and it was pretty nasty. and they just keep gettin better and better


----------



## Aaronh7

OLD 2000 f250 powerstroke 6 speed and new 04 f150 fx4


----------



## Polaris425

Man thats one sick lookin black FORD. :rockn:


----------



## Bgatlin




----------



## harmonsbrute

nuttin like a cummins riding on mud grapplers..


----------



## Mudforce

Here s\is mine and one of my Dads old truck


----------



## gpinjason

Here's my 06 Ram with my Brute in the back and my buddy's on his tiny trailer... and my MIMB sticker on the back window.. :rockn:


----------



## gpinjason

TX4PLAY said:


> Da#n Nice rigs Blacksmoke and welcome to MIMB.
> 
> Gpnjason thats a nice TJ, I know their not tow vehicles but here a some pics of a couple of Jeeps I've had. The first one is an 03' TJ Straight 6, auto, I put on the Skyjacker 4", and added 33" Goodyear MTR's, black rockcrawlers, swaybar disco's, Warn m8000, Hi lift jack, warrior rocker panels and rear quarters, Hella fogs and a Warn rear bumper/tire carrier. The 2nd one is an 86' CJ7 Laredo Straight 6, 5 spd, all original except 4" Skyjacker, Swaybar disco's, HD Shackles, poly bushings, rhino lined tub, 33" BFG, and bumpers.


Nice CJ! It's not common to see one that nice


----------



## harmonsbrute

heres the truck that hauls the brute.


2004 ford f-150 4x4 5.4.


----------



## CWILLIAMS29




----------



## Polaris425

Nice! I guess I need to get an updated pic of my own!


----------



## 09redbrute

headed to copiah creek this past weekend... pulled by '01 white f250 crew lwb


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods

Here's my trailer with the 4 place. I pull it with a 2001 Tahoe with a couple of small tweaks like a re-programed comp. and flowmasters.
Sorry the pic of the truck sucks.


----------



## Polaris425

Well, I'm selling the brute today but, this is the rig as it sits in tow mode...


----------



## 650Brute

I had a moment of silence p425......


----------



## Polaris425

Thanks dude.


----------



## walker

i heard taps playing for a second also...........


----------



## Polaris425

haha... The only problem is I've got to paint whatever I buy back dark red to match the dodge!!!


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is my truck


----------



## busarider89

Hopefully the pic works...Kinda new at this...But here is my toy hauler


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice! :rockn:


----------



## Eight

Sweet! Are those 22's or 24's.


----------



## CentralFloridaBrute

2005 Chevy, 6" Rough country lift, 34" goodyears on factory Joe Gibbs wheels


----------



## Brutedaddy09

derk said:


> Pics before CAW last year. Just had the SRA then. Truck is a 99 F250 PSD 4x4 with a few goodies.


I'm guessin since yousay this is a 99, you did a front swap and put the new plastic decal decal on the doors??


----------



## busarider89

Eight said:


> Sweet! Are those 22's or 24's.


They are 22.5's... Take my advice...Never waste your money one them!!!! I hate them. Im actually taking them off and going with something else...


----------



## Eight

How come you don't like them. Is it hard to find tires.


----------



## aandryiii




----------



## zacksbf

^--NICE!! I have been trying to find an older enclosed trailer to setup. I can't swing the big baller toy hauler camper rigs so I figured I would rig up an older enclosed trailer with a small heat/air window unit, lighting and a generator and then just bring some old military fold-up cots and a bbq grill and pop-up shower. It would be the low budget toy hauler camper, lol.


----------



## MTImodquad

Here's the MTi rig. 2010 Superduty towing a 48' Tommy enclosed trailer. We weighted 26,120 lbs rolling to mud nats lol.


----------



## MTImodquad

Here's the MTi rig. 2010 Superduty towing a 48' Tommy enclosed trailer. We weighted 26,120 lbs rolling to mud nats lol.


----------



## walker

how did your truck pull that long of a trailer.. i think i'm about to buy a 44 footer


----------



## Polaris425

thats SWEET


----------



## MTImodquad

walker said:


> how did your truck pull that long of a trailer.. i think i'm about to buy a 44 footer


Before you go buying a 44' trailer you need to trade that dodge in on a ford :moon:

It did great. We averaged 8.3 mpg rolling 75-80mph. If I was towing it every weekend I would have a dually, but the single rear wheel did great.


----------



## busarider89

MTImodquad said:


> Before you go buying a 44' trailer you need to trade that dodge in on a ford :moon:
> 
> It did great. We averaged 8.3 mpg rolling 75-80mph. If I was towing it every weekend I would have a dually, but the single rear wheel did great.



I couldnt agree more!!! Get a FORD! We have a 53' enclosed that we pull down to ATL to the powersports auction and we have both ford and a dodge...The Ford does the best towing it. The dodge does get a little better mileage though..Probably because its 2wd and the ford is 4x4..Both with 22.5s, we get 28mpg in the dodge and 26mpg in the ford (with no trailer)


----------



## busarider89

busarider89 said:


> I couldnt agree more!!! Get a FORD! We have a 53' enclosed that we pull down to ATL to the powersports auction and we have both ford and a dodge...The Ford does the best towing it. The dodge does get a little better mileage though..Probably because its 2wd and the ford is 4x4..Both with 22.5s, we get 28mpg in the dodge and 26mpg in the ford (with no trailer)


But you do have to love the sound of a cummins...:rockn:


----------



## busarider89

Eight said:


> How come you don't like them. Is it hard to find tires.


The gas mileage you get with them is amazing and the tire wear is too...They just are ridiculously hard to keep balanced and with them being such a hard compound, they ride REALLY rough. I take mine every 2 or 3 months to have everything rebalanced and aligned. Tires are easy to find. Any commercial truck place sells them. Fortunately a set will last the life of the truck because a decent tire is $500 or so each easy. Best thing about them is I can burn them like crazy and they hardly wear:sgrin:


----------



## 88rxn/a

my rig.


----------



## 88rxn/a

busarider89 said:


> I couldnt agree more!!! Get a FORD! We have a 53' enclosed that we pull down to ATL to the powersports auction and we have both ford and a dodge...The Ford does the best towing it. The dodge does get a little better mileage though..Probably because its 2wd and the ford is 4x4..Both with 22.5s, we get 28mpg in the dodge and 26mpg in the ford (with no trailer)



WHAAAA!!!!:aargh4:

i average 14MPG!:nutkick:


----------



## busarider89

88rxn/a said:


> WHAAAA!!!!:aargh4:
> 
> i average 14MPG!:nutkick:


LOL perks to a diesel with big wheels..600+ hp and great gas mileage:woot:


----------



## MTImodquad

busarider, Your ford with the 22.5's is sweet!!! I want to put some super singles on mine.


----------



## jbg

Can haul 1 in truck 4 on trailer
We built trailer


----------



## busarider89

jbg said:


> Can haul 1 in truck 4 on trailer
> We built trailer


I like the trailer..Specifically how the floor is over the tires. It allows for so much more room. I looked at buying something like this for hauling my jeep


----------



## walker

MTImodquad said:


> Before you go buying a 44' trailer you need to trade that dodge in on a ford :moon:
> 
> It did great. We averaged 8.3 mpg rolling 75-80mph. If I was towing it every weekend I would have a dually, but the single rear wheel did great.


 
bwhwhwhhahahaha . i dont think so ... i like the looks of fords and the interior but thats it... the new scorpian motor maybe the answer.. but if you wanna make power cummins is the answer the dodge truck may fall apart but the engine will be there... savin up for an ats transmission then i'm goin to lay the power .. i pull an 28 ft enclosed race car trailer with 2700 lb car and tools and golf cart at 75 mph and get 21 mpg.....:nutkick:... havent seen a new ford get over 16 mpg unloaded yet... lol


----------



## MUDDIE49

Here's my Hauler.....:rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad

walker said:


> bwhwhwhhahahaha . i dont think so ... i like the looks of fords and the interior but thats it... the new scorpian motor maybe the answer.. but if you wanna make power cummins is the answer the dodge truck may fall apart but the engine will be there... savin up for an ats transmission then i'm goin to lay the power .. i pull an 28 ft enclosed race car trailer with 2700 lb car and tools and golf cart at 75 mph and get 21 mpg.....:nutkick:... havent seen a new ford get over 16 mpg unloaded yet... lol


Thats incredible fuel mileage!!!!


----------



## walker

well i didnt tell the whole story lol.. i have a banks ottomind tuner, 4in exhuast , cold air intake , banks high ram intake also .. but it got 18 before all the upgrades.. and more upgrades to come after i get brute upgrades done. i wanna get an ats transmission then i'm goin to get the banks 6 gun and piggy back those 2 tuners will be around 375 extra horsepower then bigger injectors and upgrade the fuel system dual cp3 and biger turbo ... more power...lol


----------



## busarider89

walker said:


> well i didnt tell the whole story lol.. i have a banks ottomind tuner, 4in exhuast , cold air intake , banks high ram intake also .. but it got 18 before all the upgrades.. and more upgrades to come after i get brute upgrades done. i wanna get an ats transmission then i'm goin to get the banks 6 gun and piggy back those 2 tuners will be around 375 extra horsepower then bigger injectors and upgrade the fuel system dual cp3 and biger turbo ... more power...lol


Ive been thinking on the ats for my f350...Ive heard they are amazing but cost 2 arms and 2 legs lol... I just put injectors in mine so good luck with it. You only have to buy 6 vs. 8 and I think cummins injectors are a little cheaper but mine was going to run me about 4800 but luckily I know a few people and worked it out for 3000...One the best investments i made on the truck though


----------



## MTImodquad

I just got the truck, I'm doing my best to hold off on buying all kinds of stuff tho. I look everyday but I'm being good so far. I really want a Spartan Tuner w/ DPF delete, 3" lift and 22" super singles....Some day lol.


----------



## busarider89

MTImodquad said:


> busarider, Your ford with the 22.5's is sweet!!! I want to put some super singles on mine.


they could have been yours CHEAP but i just sold them today...A friend of mine bought them for 5500 and then lost his job a month later and his truck was getting repoed so i bought them for 1400.. A guy just offered me 2500 for them and i let them go lol:nutkick:... I am thankful to be rid of those headaches...Now back to the crappy mileage...17 city 21 hwy


----------



## walker

i really want to upgrade to 100 horse injectors.. those super singles are sweet lookin but dang they are higher than giraffe's butt.... ive been reading and doin some research my opionion is that ats does there homework and they got a badd arse transmission .i wanna get there flex plate and torque converter also.. they have a 500,000 mile warranty and they said they will handle 2200 ft lbs of torque all day long


----------



## meangreen360

Home made trailer.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I should have bought a Dodge Cummins not a Hemi.......... Guess I could always trade up!! :rockn:


----------



## meangreen360

Me too! I get about 10.2 miles a gallon. Without pulling the trailer.


----------



## busarider89

meangreen360 said:


> Me too! I get about 10.2 miles a gallon. Without pulling the trailer.



Ouch:nutkick:


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I'm gettin better than that I get ~ 13 around town. Sometimes 13.5 lol...


----------



## meangreen360

Going to put a programmer on it and see if that helps


----------



## busarider89

meangreen360 said:


> Going to put a programmer on it and see if that helps


Not sure on a gas motor but I know on my diesel, the programmer made a world of difference in mpg and obviously HP


----------



## southgasoldier

not sure if these pics will load right or not.....but this is how we carry them....need to upgrade my trailer.

theride.bmp 
IMG_0678.jpg http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3068&stc=1&d=1271307928


----------



## Big D

Okay, I know this really doesn't belong here, but I thought this was a hoot.


----------



## blue beast

Hey i like it , guess u gotta get it there someway .:haha:


----------



## meangreen360

This guy really wants to ride.lol


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Here's my brute n her tow rig.....Dirtymax on 35s n 20s....murder'd out and faaasssssssttttttttttttt! i promise!


----------



## Unclebill

Don,t haul them anymore sold trailer to get longer one and have not replaced it.

That was a mistake


----------



## 1bigforeman

Here's mine.


----------



## bigblackrancher

Nice!^


----------



## Eight

^^^x2 thats a real nice setup you have.


----------



## 1bigforeman

Thanks. I just bought that trailer about 2 months ago and it was nothing close to how it looks now. The 12v lights didn't work, The sofa/couch straps were broke, no cabinets, the roof ac didn't work and was removed and leaking, the 110 lights were broke, the floor was peeling, built the generator rack, and a lot more. This was then...


----------



## Big D

....and then there's those beer drinking guys are trying to put their quad on a chevette


----------



## Big D

BTW - nice trailer


----------



## deucehatchbacks

Nice setup man! Thats what I need for those all weekend rides!


----------



## FABMAN

love it D no need for ramps!! drive right on!! lol nice rig there 1bigforeman. just what i want not too much but yet nice enough to sleep in!!


----------



## 1bigforeman

I told the gf I got it for riding...but I really wanted it for mardi gras...lol.


----------



## BleednGreen68

My first hauler. 77 F250 4x4 hi boy. Still got it and use it but its retired for the most part till I restore it one of these days. Been in the family since new. Has over 194k on it with original clutch. Its our water truck now so atleast it gets driven alot still. 








Bought this in 04. Best thing I ever bought. Its where I keep all my toys when not usin it. Used it for camping and lots of other things. 









I bought this in 06 for 500 bucks. 1984 Ford. It didnt look like this when I bought it. Just a plain van till I got ahold of it. Its a pathfinder conversion van. Sitting on a 79 F250 4x4 frame. 460 big block with some goodies. c6 auto, np205 transfer case, dual batteries. It now has 6" sky jacker lift in the front so now its level, dont have a pic of it currently. I still drive it every now and then. Dont use it near as much since I bought my new truck. This van aka "The Tank" is now just my mud toy. The body is shot on it so i will keep drivin it till it rusts away and put another body on it. The drive train is in great shape. I'd like to put a newer van body on it one of these days. Its been to many mud runs and has held its own against guys with thousands in their trucks. I probably got a total of 2grand in it. My brute fits in the back no prob so i can haul a total of 4 atvs with this van and my 21ft enclosed trailer. Fun showin up to mud runs all loaded down, unhook the trailer, kick some butt with the atvs and van then hook her back up and head home hehe. BUILT FORD TOUGH! Like to see a gm do that!









Bought this in Feb this yr. 99 F250 4x4 ext cab short bed 7.3L. This does all my hauling now. I can finally retire all my other rigs. This thing gets better mileage than my van and old truck put together. So much nicer and the ac works! This is the only pic i have of my new truck right now but more will come. This pic was when we got one of the many bad blizzards here in ks. You can see my brute also works as hard as it plays. Im glad I bought a plow this yr cause I sure did need it!


----------



## walker

good lookin war wagons bleedin green


----------



## hoover

HAHAHAHA JUST JOKIN, this ones mine \/


----------



## MTImodquad

MUDTECHinc just picked up a new trialer, well new to us. It's a 2005 24' with +6" height. It has a 16' awning on the passenger side.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice trailer


----------



## Polaris425

very Nice! :rockn:


----------



## joemel

This is my 40 foot toy hauler.Its an 07 2 slide and thats my 05 4 door 3/4 ton chevy duramax with 4 inch dual exhaust banks ram air and edge with attitude


----------



## Eight

^^Nice thats a pretty big trailer.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Wow, I NEED a toy hauler bad! I would just live in it too! Sleep with my toys haha. Id rather live in a house i could tow around. Cheaper than a house and nicer than most.


----------



## joemel

Thanks alot its real nice to have we spend alota time in it actually thinkn of sellin it but till then we will keep haulin tha honda but when we dont pull it we have a 16 foot trailer we load all 5 on 4 are the kids lil bikes


----------



## bayou_boy_22

nice rig. i want one.


----------



## Big D

Those look great. I am soooo jealous.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

here is my 2 rides. its an 01 suburban and the inside of my 6x10 enclosed trailer a couple of years ago with new years fireworks.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

My little Nissan and trailer combo .....not much compared to some in here But I bet it got less miles than most


----------



## Swamp Star

My 01 Dodge. Its for sale too!!!


----------



## tumbleweed

this is mine 2006 f150 my daily driver and my tow mule !!


----------



## Medic_Up

This was at the local ER, it's one of the doctors truck. Just had to post a pic of it.


----------



## Polaris425

I think he's a doc. I could let work on me.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Polaris425 said:


> I think he's a doc. I could let work on me.


 That was a little:greddy2:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:agreed::haha::nutkick:


----------



## joemel

10-4 on that one


----------



## Medic_Up

That truck prolly has no meaning just used as a status symbol such as "Look what I got"... I think it has dual 25 gallon (?) fuel cells on it. I couldnt afford the gas to drive to drive it!!


----------



## Guest

:haha: Thats what i'm talking about!! I have a small box trailer that my 425 popo fit in, but my brute is too tall and wide. Now i just use a regular flat bed, single axle trailer. Pull it with either my ford ranger or usually the Hummer. I'm tired of sleeping in tents!!


----------



## Beachcruiser

2007 Silverado Classic 2500HD Duramax. Bought her brand new almost 3 years ago to the day. Didn't really need a diesel but this was my dream truck and had to drop another 7k just to make it worth while, plus this was a belated college graduation present to myself. haha

Next two pictures are about 2 months after I bought it.

















Current pics. Dropped tire size from a 295 to 285 and added brushguard and toolbox....and a few dents and scratches. haha

















I also have a 14 foot steel enclosed trailer that I haul the toys around it. Surprisingly we managed to fit my fathers diesel mule and my brute force in together. This is what it looks like. We don't even have an inch to spare when the doors are closed.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice! :rockn:


----------



## throttlejock27

braaap


----------



## gpinjason

is that like a before and after pic? or a magic trick? i wanna know how to turn a truck into a different truck and the grass from brown to green...


----------



## Big D

hondarecoveryman said:


> That was a little:greddy2:


Maybe P can't say it and get away with it....but D can...so I will.

Now that's one doc I'd let work on me :bigok:


----------



## throttlejock27

gpinjason said:


> is that like a before and after pic? or a magic trick? i wanna know how to turn a truck into a different truck and the grass from brown to green...


 its a secret


----------



## wildky

this is how we haul 2 atv's mines on trailer fatherinlaws ac250 in the back


----------



## seth5208

the many faces of my truck.. stock...22s... and finally as it sits now with destinations
just waiting to get her paid off then i'm gonna buy a cummins for the toy hauler


----------



## seth5208

i forgot to post the best pic too lol


----------



## FABMAN

Hear is the new truck haling

















yep thats 5 on it.


----------



## Mr Mayor

Me... 
Top is old truck, old trailer
Next is new truck another old trailer,
and now its....


----------



## HondaGuy

Heres my baby, 02 Dodge Dakota, 4.7L V8 2wd, running a Doetsch 3/2 lift and 31x12.50 Pro Comp ATs on 15x10 black RockCrawlers, and a bunch of other stuff to make it sound better and go faster. Runs dead consistent [email protected] on 28" slicks and gets 19-20mpgs in spite of still having the stock 3.55 gearing, I really want 4.10s.









Me and a friend playing around in a local sand pit.


----------



## mudmaniac

This is how I haul!

2009 Toyota Tundra CrewMax 4x4
2 x 2009 Brute Force 750i
1 x 2008 Suzuki LTZ90
1 x 2005 Polaris 90z


----------



## walker

uhm gotta question mud maniac .. why is that ol black brute not snorkled son !!!!


----------



## mudmaniac

That is the wife's rig...it is next to get snorks! She wants wheels and tires for xmas...visions of 28" Laws!


----------



## walker

i like those wheels to .. next time you come my way to ride give me a shout and we will get some folks together


----------



## mudmaniac

10-4!


----------



## Coolwizard

Here's my set up.


----------



## bigchevy6

this was a 20ft trailer w/ 3 bikes sideways, and one more pulled in straight, then another in the back of my 2002 Chevy Silverado 2500HD 4x4 w/ 8" lift, 35's, and a 496ci 8.1 liter Big Block. from the front of my truck to the back of the trailer was longer than the overhang at the gas station we were at, were able to use both pumps to get the bikes and the truck filled up at the same time. i couldnt even get the overall length into the pic w/o being too far back to see what everything was.


----------



## bhmudder32

Heres what we took to Mud Nats last year.. It had a Brute, Teryx, Rhino, RZR, Sportsman Rancher, and a prarie


----------



## NMKawierider

Now that's a trailer! :notworthy:


----------



## monsterbrute750




----------



## rapalapaul

heres my 2010 f150


----------



## Coolwizard

Nice truck.


----------



## Polaris425

nice ford!!!


----------



## Big D

bhmudder32 said:


> Heres what we took to Mud Nats last year.. It had a Brute, Teryx, Rhino, RZR, Sportsman Rancher, and a prarie


Holy smokes, did you bring the whole neighbourhood?


----------



## rapalapaul

Thanks guys this is by far the best truck i have ever owned.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Were the big tow mirrors an otion ?


----------



## uppidycon

pulled with a 2005 dodge ram 2500 5.9L 4x4.. i also have an 18' car hauler if i ever have to haul more than 1 bike.. but mine is the most important one, so i have my own trailer for it..


----------



## rapalapaul

monsterbrute750 said:


> Were the big tow mirrors an otion ?


it was part of the Max tow package. They r really nice they also pull out.


----------



## bshattuck87

Brenton


----------



## countryboy61283

my other baby 2006 dodge ram hemi 5.7 liter of pure haulin donkey, this is right after i put a 6inch fabtech lift and 35 inch mud grapplers,


----------



## Polaris425

looks SICK :rockn:


----------



## HondaGuy

countryboy61283 said:


> my other baby 2006 dodge ram hemi 5.7 liter of pure haulin donkey, this is right after i put a 6inch fabtech lift and 35 inch mud grapplers,


Nice!:rockn:


----------



## walker

here is my setup for when i'm staying the night 2009 ford dually with 26ft enclosed trailer


----------



## Eight

Have you had the Spartan Experience yet Walker.


----------



## walker

Eight said:


> Have you had the Spartan Experience yet Walker.


 
nope saving my money for a s&b cold air intake and a 4 in exhuast and a spartan tuner:rockn:


----------



## Eight

Nice, you going with the 350 tune or what.


----------



## walker

hahahaha i wish ..... getting a custom tune but max will probably like 150 to 175 range


----------



## Polaris425

loaded up headed out to the Labor Day ride


----------



## Roboquad

Page 25 of the new dirt wheeler mag. 12 bikes on one truck and small trailer. Don't follow him.


----------



## quik660




----------



## monsterbrute750

Nice Tundra.......


----------



## phreebsd

quik660 said:


>


You got my truck and trailer!

quick i didnt know u had a tundra.. u need to post some pics of that mofo in the truck section!


----------



## Col_Sanders

For now:










Next year I think I'm going 3/4 ton.


----------



## Savageman69




----------



## walker

rollin coal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savageman69

Oh yah lol


----------



## rowdy-outty

Dont have any pics of truck haulin the Renegade but here is one with my Big Bear Sled


----------



## walker

bad60gmc said:


> Dont have any pics of truck haulin the Renegade but here is one with my Big Bear Sled[/quote
> 
> 
> shaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaamm that motorcicle is sweeeet ..


----------



## kawboy1

Heres mine...3 part video.


----------



## Col_Sanders

That thing is neat! Whats it look like all set up?


----------



## kawboy1

Ah I will have to see if I have any pics with it setup.


----------



## Polaris425

That is AWESOME!!! Did you build it?


----------



## kawboy1

No I didn't build it, had it custom made.....I only built the bike carrier for the rear but have now sold my bike.


----------



## jctgumby

www.lifestylecampertrailers.com

This is the company that makes them...And they ain't cheap!!!


----------



## kawboy1

Yep thats the one.......mine cost me about 20k au 1.5 years ago. They are real heavy duty built to last.


----------



## monsterbrute750

How does Australian dollars transfer to U.S . dollars ?
It's basicly a trailer that turns into a tent right ?


----------



## kawboy1

Atm converts to about 18.6k USD. Yes its a trailer that converts to tent. You can get these type of trailers down here from about 2.5k AU but the quality is crap and they will fail and fall to bits.

Mine is made for outback travel in very harsh conditions and made to last in these conditions for years.....anywhere your 4x4 will go this thing will to. In this case you do get what you pay for and on remote outback trips you need something that is easy to tow and stand up to the abuse trip after trip.


----------



## monsterbrute750

Yea, I noticed it has BFG A/T's on it. If the road gets too rough for the truck, just unload the Brute and pull it the rest of the way. Talk about gettin' out there !!! LOL !!


----------



## kawboy1

They dont call em "Brutes" for noth'n. LOL.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Are there a lot of Kawis down under Kawboy1? Next year Im hoping to buy a new or used Coleman E3 or E4 toyhauler. Basically a pop up on a flat bed trailer. I really want the E4 cause it can haul 2 brutes.


----------



## kawboy1

Bikes yes.....quads not so many, the main player down here for quads atm seems to be Can Am then Yamaha & Honda.

Got a pic or link for the Coleman?


----------



## BleednGreen68

Sounds like they need to get more kawi's down there. If you do a google search on the internet you will see the campers. Or go to colemans website. I think its colemancampingtrailers.com. They are owned by fleetwood trailers so they both are pretty much the same. This one is an Evolution 3 and its got the slide out.









This is an Evolution 4. This is the one I want real bad. I beleive they dont make it anymore. Not sure though. Its also got a slide out and a hard walled bathroom with an actual toilet.


----------



## kawboy1

We have those available down here too just not under the Coleman brand name. http://getaboutcamperscomau.melbourneitwebsites.com/page/saturn.html
I was actually considering one of those but it worked out about 15k more than the one I got so I gave it a miss, they do look good although we dont seem to have the larger evolution 4 available.


----------



## BleednGreen68

This is how I haul my toys. 21ft trailer.


----------



## kawboy1

Nice!


----------



## kd5hqf

Took this photo of a friend of mine, & How he hauls his RzR...! He say's it drives fine?
But he gets some funny looks!


----------



## Big D

Is that legal  I'd be afraid to drive behind him like that


----------



## bigdigger1527

CreepinDEEP said:


> Here's my brute n her tow rig.....Dirtymax on 35s n 20s....murder'd out and faaasssssssttttttttttttt! i promise!


man that Dirtymax is sick, ive always wanted one blacked out like that :bigok:


----------



## Coolwizard

Big D said:


> Is that legal  I'd be afraid to drive behind him like that


Me too!


----------



## brutematt750

here's my ******* tow hauler, 20' flatdeck holds the 10.5' camper and two quads perfect and the when I take the quads off I have a patio out back


----------



## byrd

brutematt750 said:


> here's my ******* tow hauler, 20' flatdeck holds the 10.5' camper and two quads perfect and the when I take the quads off I have a patio out back


Lol all u need is a picnic table and grill now



Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## brutematt750

I have a camping bbq and fold up table that sit on the patio


----------



## byrd

brutematt750 said:


> I have a camping bbq and fold up table that sit on the patio


I know who I parking by lol ill bring the cooler

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Big D

brutematt750 said:


> here's my ******* tow hauler, 20' flatdeck holds the 10.5' camper and two quads perfect and the when I take the quads off I have a patio out back


That's a great set up.


----------



## brutematt750

got room for two chairs and the big beer cooler as well, I got all angles covered:rockn:


----------



## bigbadbrute750

This is how I haul mine to outlaw Atv park, if you ever see me there ask If I'm a member on MIMB!!


----------



## bigbadbrute750

Another one, sorry using iPhone and tapatalk.


----------



## sloboy

This is how i drag mine around.


----------



## Polaris425

bigbadbrute750 said:


> Another one, sorry using iPhone and tapatalk.


NICE!


----------



## greenkitty7

my toy hauler... the back lets out into a soft topped pop up.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice Trailer!


----------



## greenkitty7

it tows surprisingly well... its made completely out of aluminum... even the floor on the inside. best thing is i can hose it out when im done bc the seating in it is marine grade coushins, like you would find on a boat.


----------



## crazywes

How we haul when not taking the toy hauler


----------



## crazywes

How we roll if longer than 1 day 36' fusion toy hauler with 3 slideouts and 10' garage.


----------



## brutematt750

bigbadbrute750 said:


> This is how I haul mine to outlaw Atv park, if you ever see me there ask If I'm a member on MIMB!!


Does that thing got a cummins?


----------



## lil'prairie




----------



## bigbadbrute750

brutematt750 said:


> Does that thing got a cummins?


Yes it does. And I love the power!


----------



## NMKawierider

Here's one from last summer


----------



## BleednGreen68

Seein all these cool camper trailers still has me thinking. I want a toy hauler camper bad. Just dont know what route to go. I'd rather have a 5th wheel toy hauler BUT the used ones I want are still really pricey. Should I get a 5th wheel toy hauler, a bumper pull toy hauler, or a regular small 5th wheel and put a small trailer behind that? The bumper pull toy hauler would be great mainly cause I can still use my bed of the truck.


----------



## greenkitty7

i love mine. it just has like a sink and table in it... but all the parks ive been to have toilets and showers so...


----------



## NMKawierider

BleednGreen68 said:


> The bumper pull toy hauler would be great mainly cause I can still use my bed of the truck.


I friend has one of those after having a 5th wheel toy hauler. He loves being able to fill the bed up with fire wood or anything else. My setup works just fine for me.


----------



## greenkitty7

i like my bumper tow too... but i wish the wheels on it were a little further forward bc with two big CATS it sure is tounge heavy. but truck bed space is a must. coolers and fire wood and grills and what not. and btw the problem with double towing is different states have different regulations for it. it is even illegal in a few states.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Well I dont think Kansas has a prob with that but dont quote me on that. Its in how much of a pita the cop that pulls you over is. I've seen lots of people round here pull double with their trucks. I've heard those equalizer hitches help with rear end sagging on your truck? Anyone have those? I still dont know how those work but I hear they do that their supposed to do. Anyone have a particular brand of camper they prefer? I've been lookin at what keystone makes and they seem really well built. I really like the outback toyhauler with two slides. One in the rear and one on the side. Has front garage.


----------



## greenkitty7

the thing i like about the quicksilvers like mine is that it is all aluminum and extremely light. i can pull mine around the yard by hand if i want to. the insides floor is aluminum too and it has marine grade cushions. makes it really easy to clean out. hose her out and shes clean. :biggthumpup:


----------



## BleednGreen68

So sounds like you can pull it with a small car? Washing it out like that is definately a perk of owning one. I'd have to have more creature comforts, im lazy and will still watch tv when im camping or a few movies hehe


----------



## greenkitty7

you could def. pull it with a small car... untill you load two big ace Arctic Cats on the front of it... only adds about 1500 pounds...lol and i use mine purely for sleeping. if im ridin im ridin!


----------



## poporunner50

Me and bruterider27 this weekend.


----------



## bhmudder32

My truck, 2010 Toyota Tundra with a 7" BDS lift and 37" Interco M16's


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Sweet Tundra!


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes: NICE!


----------



## BleednGreen68

Wow sweet truck and Teryx! Whats done to the Teryx?


----------



## BleednGreen68

I haul with this. 99 F250 7.3 Powerstroker. MBRP 4" turbo back exhaust with smokers kit 6" miter stacks. DIY intake, KCM crossover pipe, Recon smoked cab lights, Shimmed FPR, truck bedliner on lower quarter of truck. Finally got my grille painted with truck bed liner. 260k. Just broken in! Got my triple pillar pod autolite ultra lite gauges comin! Havnt washed it in a month due to our nasty weather and a blizzard comin tomarrow through thurs! Poor truck.


----------



## LSUh20fowler

Nothing fancy, but they get the job done.


----------



## THACKER

LLL


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

Awesome Tundra!!!


----------



## THACKER

Sorry the first pic was when i got it totaled this pic is when its done


----------



## BlackBeast

2006 Chevy 3500 4x4 Duramax


----------



## lurk

This is how i tow my brute.....need a hitch:thinking:


----------



## lowcountrytj

Here's my capable package


----------



## OfcBanks

We convoy









My buddies 06 3500 ddodge ram in the first pic








My old truck 03 Dodge Ram 1500 laramie 18x9 rockstars 4 in lift banks exhausttruck was awesome gas mileage was not









And the new one 07 Dodge ram SLT 2500 cummins exhaust tuner 35's


----------



## SuzukiMudder

thats what i haul it with !  no vehicle yet :/ only 17 but got my quad myself  Hopefully getting my dads 1993 chevy silverado 1500  4x4 160,XXX km ! Still running strong but need a lil body work...


----------



## b2™

First Post!

I have my choice of 2 Dodges:










Short distances I'll use my 84 W-150 (8mpg!):










Long Distances or More than 2 people riding I have the 06 Hemi:


----------



## Polaris425

^ NICE!


----------



## greenkitty7

lot of dodge fans in here lately. Me likey that 84! i had a 74 power wagon one time. god i miss that truck.


----------



## Jcarp4483

Figured i would update mine
before








After


----------



## greenkitty7

Nice!


----------



## mudslinger4

Heres mine..


----------



## Foreman 09

AUbruterider said:


> I dont have a pic of the bikes on the trailer but here's my truck I do the pullin with:


 Where did you get your grille from? and Here's mne very simple:


----------



## southernbrute750

If I'm not mistaken that is a factory grill. They mostly came on the Chrome edition trucks. Use to have a 2006 f-150 Chrome edition and it had that on there from factory


----------



## dkmuddin

I dont have a picture but I have a 38' enclosed trailor and i can put 10 quads in it. or 5-6 modded quads


----------



## 09 griz

can haul 3 in the truck and 2 more in the trailer then bbq in the bed for lunch


----------



## csmith

Nice A2...must have some long ramps to get the bikes in there. A guy down the road from me has one in mint condition and I drool over it all the time.


----------



## 09 griz

csmith said:


> Nice A2...must have some long ramps to get the bikes in there. A guy down the road from me has one in mint condition and I drool over it all the time.


only 9' long


----------



## csmith

Legit. Just a little longer than my 6 footers. I'm trying to talk my dad into an A3, so I can steal it from his house. I would drive it everywhere


----------



## Polaris425

haha Nice! Definitely havent seen that before.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Sweet army truck! I've always wanted one!


----------



## Big D

My new set up. I tested it out today for the first time.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good D!


----------



## spunkmonkey

I'll start with the new hotness;










First thing when i get back home will be a 2" RC leveling kit and some BFG A/Ts.

Here is Ol' Reliable;










So post up the pix of y'all's babies, your dailies, or that hunk of crap that barley gets ya from point "A" to "B".

:bigok:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

View attachment 12649


View attachment 12650


----------



## Big westees

View attachment 12652

View attachment 12653

View attachment 12654


----------



## rewired

Here is my 2010 Dodge Ram 1500


----------



## Ole Nasty

1989 Ford F350 CCLB 4x4


----------



## ThaMule

various stages of my truck. The newest is with the new front end that I didnt have to pay for thanks to some lady running a red light!


----------



## brute69

My brute and 97 Chevy


----------



## Onethej

Sold all these bikes and got brutes and prairie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

Geez, the neighbours must just love you guys.


----------



## spunkmonkey

i think it would be nice to have a neighbor with bikes, then they wouldn't bug me to borrow mine!:cussing:


----------



## kawi rider

Here is how I get from A to B. Not bad for building out of scrap material.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Maybe that pic is an illusion but looks like the deck is sitting right on the tire.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

View attachment 12671
View attachment 12672


One of my tow rigs and the toys


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Not a quad but this is what I haul with


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

My good ole truck. I pull just your average 14' utility trailer. It works great with my outty and my wife's KQ. Next truck will be either a Powerstroke or Cummins but I'm sure enjoying having the title in my pocket and no truck payment.


----------



## mossyoak54

My tow rig and DD. this is before leveling kit any my fierce attitudes. I was actually trying to get one of my mowers out. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

mossyoak54 said:


> View attachment 12837
> 
> 
> My tow rig and DD. this is before leveling kit any my fierce attitudes. I was actually trying to get one of my mowers out.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


 
looks like u a lil stuck


----------



## mossyoak54

Those stupid all terrains. Yes I was stuck lol. Not any more. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Oilfield1

My new trailer.....








And my old trailer....well still have it


----------



## sloboy

Looks like ya need two more foot!


----------



## hemisareslow

just picked up this trailer...I plan on making a living area in the nose...gotta get rid of the decals though


----------



## 05BF750i

i got just a little lift on er.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/a...-haul-em-302690_1955405397423_141191617_n.jpg

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/a...-em-486863_10151182012269448_1467720058_n.jpg


----------



## blizzardrocker

My daily driver and my old trailer.


----------



## Eight

My do it all truck until I'm done with school.


----------



## Polaris425

When ur done ill take it. Lol


----------



## Eight

LOL thanks when I'm done its getting a nice common rail/4r100 swap and new paint job. Hopefully be a nice 800hp/1700lbs weekend cruiser that also makes for a nice alternate dd. I love this body stlye inside and out more than my dads 6.4 and my buddys new f150 and his dads 6.7...to many gadgets and not as comfortable as ol blue.


----------



## Nasty-Nate

My DD and tow rig


----------



## Ole Nasty

Like the the bumper. What tires are those?


----------



## todbnla

When we went to Tower Traxx a week or so ago:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Ole Nasty said:


> Like the the bumper. What tires are those?


If im not mistaken, Federal Couragia


----------



## gtsum2

Just got this last week...no more depending on my buddy to tow our trailer to hatfield all the time:


----------



## Nasty-Nate

Ole Nasty said:


> Like the the bumper. What tires are those?


THANKS!! the tires are Federals they got good reviews. I'm pretty happy with them they got 25,000 miles on them and still have 50% tread left


----------



## Polaris425

Nice dodges!!!


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Stimpy

guess I'll put mine on here. Nate I've got the federals to, just put them on so I'm glad to see you getting decent mileage out of them, I was a little worried about it.







with the mud nats bedroom added lol.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## kirkland

Just picked it up yesterday


----------



## adam6604

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2

Not clean but it'll do


----------



## Bigjohn1121




----------



## Polaris425

Man I love Dodges!


----------



## Musclemckeester

Anther Dodge here


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah your's in one of the sickest on the forum :rockn:


----------



## Bigjohn1121

Dodge and kawasaki ftw!


----------



## Musclemckeester

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Yeah your's in one of the sickest on the forum :rockn:


Thanks!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

cummins for the win


----------



## battledonkey




----------



## duckincrazy92

Musclemckeester said:


> Anther Dodge here


I'm jealous


----------



## kirkland

Went fishing and got some good pics of my new to me truck


----------



## Stimpy

Jelly




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## eagleeye76

kirkland said:


> Just picked it up yesterday


 Where in OK is this? It kinda looks familiar.


----------



## gtsum2

Good taste in trucks!!! Here is my 13 ready to head out in the am


----------



## flowhandy

**** nice ride Kirkland. Where'd you buy it from


----------



## kirkland

eagleeye76 said:


> Where in OK is this? It kinda looks familiar.


Use to be speedway, but it now Jim norton Chevy but its in broken arrow



flowhandy said:


> **** nice ride Kirkland. Where'd you buy it from


Thanks  i got it at Jim norton


----------



## duckincrazy92

gtsum2 said:


> Good taste in trucks!!! Here is my 13 ready to head out in the am



What size is that trailer?


----------



## eagleeye76

kirkland said:


> Use to be speedway, but it now Jim norton Chevy but its in broken arrow
> 
> Ok. Thanks. It looked like the place my son bought his Ram in Lawton


----------



## gtsum2

duckincrazy92 said:


> What size is that trailer?


7x12. My brute can be loaded sideways also, and could fit the raptor 50 in there behind it, but it's tight. Going to have a side ramp put in before the next west va trip


----------



## duckincrazy92

It's nice. Fits good


----------



## D-LUX

my D/D, and tow pig for the wheeler or trail truck

its an 01 w/ the usual add on's 
airdog
south bend D/D
intake
exhaust
edge comp
150 hp injectors 
gauges


----------



## kirkland

That's sharp ^ I love a clean gen 2


----------



## RYAN.

Musclemckeester said:


> Anther Dodge here



are those moto 4 80s in the bed?



Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## Musclemckeester

RYAN. said:


> are those moto 4 80s in the bed?


They sure are. One is an 86 and the other is an 87 if I remember correctly. One still runs and starts great. The other needs quite a bit of work - starter, battery, carb rebuilt and work on the clutch. It can be push started and will run but the clutch is getting to where it sticks a lot making riding quite a challenge.

They have been in the family since the mid 90s. I grew up riding on them.


----------



## Polaris425

D-LUX said:


>


Love it


----------



## RYAN.

Musclemckeester said:


> They sure are. One is an 86 and the other is an 87 if I remember correctly. One still runs and starts great. The other needs quite a bit of work - starter, battery, carb rebuilt and work on the clutch. It can be push started and will run but the clutch is getting to where it sticks a lot making riding quite a challenge.
> 
> They have been in the family since the mid 90s. I grew up riding on them.


my first fourwheeler still ran when we parked it about 15 years ago lol


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## sloboy

My new tow rig! Has 41" irok, one ton running gear, hydraulic assist steer, an a hydraulic winch.


----------



## Polaris425

and can't pass a gas station... haha...

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## brutepower95

2010 jeep wrangler sport all stock for now


----------



## adam6604

Going to extend thr sled deck so the rzr fits better. Can still pull my 26' holiday trailer too.. truck is a 2008 dodge mega cab, only the 5.7 hemi but gets it done.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big_boat_fishing

06 Cummins with 4" lift 35" tires and lots of mods


----------



## Polaris425

I love dodge trucks


----------



## Ole Nasty

adam6604 said:


> Going to extend thr sled deck so the rzr fits better. Can still pull my 26' holiday trailer too.. truck is a 2008 dodge mega cab, only the 5.7 hemi but gets it done.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Is the sled deck bought or home made?


----------



## adam6604

Ole Nasty said:


> Is the sled deck bought or home made?


 
home made


----------



## Ole Nasty

adam6604 said:


> home made


Got any more pics? I run something similar.
My truck, its got 33" BFGs on it now though.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adam6604

Ole Nasty said:


> Got any more pics? I run something similar.
> My truck, its got 33" BFGs on it now though.


 
I can try to take some extra ones for ya!


----------



## Ole Nasty

Thanks man.


----------



## 10txram

Traded in my Dodge for a new Chevy, found a leftover 13..


----------



## 601xmr12

My 2013 FX4 6'' lift with 35's I haven't been riding since my work schedule changed but I hope to change that soon.


----------



## mcpyro3

My dirty max

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chevzr2

my new tow rig i picked up last week, other then that it was a underpowed blazer zr2.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Mikesttr250

Had a little mazda b2200, but went and got this little trailer, cheep insurance


----------



## linkage

601xmr12 said:


> My 2013 FX4 6'' lift with 35's I haven't been riding since my work schedule changed but I hope to change that soon.


 
Nice truck!


----------



## JPs300

Polaris425 said:


> I love dodge trucks


Admitting that is kinda like coming out of the closet. At first everyone is really surprised, but in the end you're still gay........

oke:

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------

I don't have any current pics of my rig, or even any of both at once (lol) 

But basically this:









Towing this:


----------



## greenkitty7

What you got against dodges JP?


----------



## speedman

On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

can't find one with my wheelers on but here she is hauling my tractor!


----------



## dodge2500

*my tow rig 1996 12v cummins only bad thing its the auto (ats trans coming soon with custom grind fuel plate to # 100) already has all geages 4 inch turbo back duled under bed 4 inch (6 inch tips coming soon)3 inch tgc lift on 35 inch mud claws*

*got to love them old 12v cummins so much more power with just a lil bit of tweeks*


----------



## 601xmr12

linkage said:


> Nice truck!


Thanks


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

My 98 ram with the camper. Headed out for a weekend of riding 


RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## Loudnlowss

A pic of my sons truck. I'm in between trucks right now. But since I pay the insurance he does my hauling.








And a pick of the trailer loaded for our last trip.










2013 750i ESP
Viper max 3000
27" itp mega meyhams 
14" msa diesel m12
Relocated radiator-"custom built cover"

Future mods:
highlifter springs, clutch springs, exhaust & programmer. 

Wife's 
2009 yamaha grizzly 550 special edition. 14" itp ss wheels, 27" itp mud lites, 2" wheel spacers, and a warn xt25 winch. 

Son's
2006 kfx 700 special edition
Stock


----------



## JPs300

Took some pics this weekend just for this thread (lol) - 






















jrpro130's hauler -


----------



## DaveMK1

Just bought us a new toy hauler. I can only get one bike in it but I'm alright with that the other one will go in the bed.

2009 coachman adrenaline blast 150mph

View attachment 15234


My weight distribution hitch didn't come in in time so pulling it home from Hammond was a chore lol
View attachment 15235
View attachment 15236
View attachment 15237
View attachment 15238
View attachment 15239



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## TGM

tow rig and the two bikes


----------



## Utsler

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## team_mudnut

We throw them on the the trailer any way they will fit.


----------



## riderfourlife

Nice lookin rigs! Mine's almost color matched!!


----------



## Polaris425

TGM said:


> tow rig and the two bikes


Sharp lookin truck!


----------



## Audible Silence

DaveMK1 said:


> Just bought us a new toy hauler. I can only get one bike in it but I'm alright with that the other one will go in the bed.
> 
> 2009 coachman adrenaline blast 150mph
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


I want one. my friend has one EXACTLY like that. He lowers the rear door but puts some supports under it, then uses it as a patio. works quite well.


----------



## JBYRD8

Here is my truck that I haul my brute in for now till I find a good price on a small open trailer with a ramp gate.

2011 silverado 3.5" rough country lift. 3" body lift. 35" Nitto trail grapplers.




















Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## Suzukihoss73

Houston performance cam kit on 295/40/20 it's my tow pig....lots of power on bolt ons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 PM ----------








I'm new to the forum, but senior to four wheelers! Gorilla axles, high lifter lockers lift kit 2in, snorkel with rad relocation kit, complete k&n, jetted an Big bore kit! Hope y'all enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBYRD8

Ok it happen faster than I thought. My new trailer 5x10










Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
28" Mega Mayhem S/W
Snorkels up front & Exhaust Snorkel
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #1


----------



## Stimpy

not sure if I've posted this one but it's a 08 Sierra allterrain. 1in rancho spacer with a 2 rc added to it. Airraid jr kit, bullydog gt, & 285/65/18 nitto trail graps. I have a 12 foot trailer I normally pull but use my neighbors 14 if I haul both bikes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyBrutes

2000 f250 and 20' enclosed trailer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

02 ram 2500, 14' trailer.








I need a bigger trailer.


----------



## hussejn

*Here's our kid/toy hauler...*

It's not much of a rig, but it get's the job done. 2012 GMC Acadia pulling a Triton ATV88 2 up trailer.


----------



## Oilfield1

2013 Ram 1500 and picked me up a new 7x16 enclosed trailer to replace my old deckover.


----------



## rlfoulch

bikes have changed been still pulling the old 16' around when i need it.






the baby rig. 2010 Colorado 2" lift with 265/70R17 on xd spy wheels. 

Sent from my QMV7A using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax

Picked this up a few days ago
View attachment 15872


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolwizard

NICE! its got that old school look! I'm sure you'll put your own personal touch to it .... I'm a little jealous


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nice truck Rick.


----------



## rmax

1989 GMC surban r2500(3/4) ton 4wd sle edition with 48k miles sit for yes tied up in courts has all the bells a whistles dual air 3rd row seat power windows an door's 4in body lift
View attachment 15873


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckincrazy92

That's very nice. Is it gas or a diesel?


----------



## rmax

Gas will never own another older diesel to many problems with them this 1has the 350 4bolt engine with factory towing package trans an oil coolers the interior I would give a 8 the body 8.5 very little rust in the normal places the p owner had it sprayed s/b yellow

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRBRT

Sweet old burban. Kinda fits with the school bus in the background.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## 750brutus

My truck and my Brute after the last mud bog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chzball1

My ******* toy hauler and my 05 brute 750

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy

I thought about doin the same thing but I sold my old pipup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KawieKrizanek

Heres my hauler. 2500hd.
















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty

Are your ramps just square tubing?


----------



## KawieKrizanek

Ole Nasty said:


> Are your ramps just square tubing?


Yea. Homemade. Square stock with diamond grate welded to it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty

I'm gonna be making some soon. Did you use 1" or 1.5" tubing?


----------



## battledonkey

Got a new trailer a week or so ago.


----------



## KawieKrizanek

Ole Nasty said:


> I'm gonna be making some soon. Did you use 1" or 1.5" tubing?


1" 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamwedge

My DD.


----------



## Stimpy

New ( to me ) hauler. Now I can take the bikes and the camper with just one ride.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkh100

My hauler and how I hook it's not my brute force tho tyrex and 660 grizzly


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

Would haul the bayou 220 in the back gonna need a trailer for the brute.


----------



## 2006bruteforce750

Going to Sabine atv park in burkville texas. Bayou 220, big bear 400, 500 rubicon, 700grizzly towed by ford 150


----------



## RocknH

How we haul ours for now... gonna have to make room for an atv too before long.


----------



## 6.SLOW

chzball1 said:


> My ******* toy hauler and my 05 brute 750
> 
> That is cool man
> 
> This is my other hobby/hauler


----------



## 85bluedime

2007 chevy 35s on 22s


----------



## gefell

Daily Driver/Tow Rig

Trailer


----------

